# Officer Down: Jonathan Leonard - [Frankfort, Kentucky]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

12/20/2006
*Ky. State Trooper killed in crash*

*Officer Down: Jonathan Leonard* - [Frankfort, Kentucky]









*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 28
*Additional Info:* Trooper Jonathan Leonard had served with the Kentucky State Police for 3 years.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Leonard was killed in an automobile accident while responding to a domestic violence call. *Date of Incident:* December 19, 2006

*Ky. State trooper killed in crash*
Lex18.com
A Kentucky State Police trooper was killed Tuesday night when his cruiser collided with another vehicle in eastern Kentucky. Jonathan K. Leonard, 28, died almost 18 years to the day from the last death of a Kentucky state trooper in the line of duty, state police said.
According to sources, Jonathan Leonard, 28, was on duty in his cruiser and responding to a domestic violence call when his cruiser and another car collided. Trooper Leonard was pronounded dead at the scene, police said.
State police say the driver of the second vehicle involved in the crash, Eugene Sisco Jr., 45, was taken to a Pikeville hospital, then airlifted to the U.K. Medical Center, where he is listed in serious condition. ...

*Full Story: Ky. State trooper killed in crash*


----------

